# hi everyone



## nizmice

hi there newbie here, hope to meet you all at some point, im from frimley in surrey


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Hi and welcome


----------



## Angelmouse

Welcome


----------



## dangermouse

hiya.


----------



## Demi

Hi ^_^


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## NaomiR

I'm in Kent so not too far from you - have you got mouses then??

I'm new to mice but highly addicted already!!


----------



## nizmice

i want to get some mice very interested but want to learn more first, know my subject before i take the plunge.


----------



## XxFaexX

Welcome


----------



## Maze

Hi :welcome


----------



## sasandcol

Welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery

hello there  , welcome to the forum


----------

